

The #Twitterjoketrial - dansingerman
http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/the-staggers/2010/09/paul-chambers-betjeman-cps
The appeal is being heard right now. I just hope obvious, blatant, staring you in the face, common sense prevails.
======
frobozz
I'm not expressing an opinion on the case either way, but comparing Paul
Chambers to John Betjeman is rather flawed. There's a big difference between
"I wish someone would bomb X", and "I'm going to blow X up".

Even out of context, Betjeman's line couldn't possibly be interpreted as a
threat.

